
People Who Like Meebo Don't Recognize This Girl (lesson on platforms) - nickb
http://www.uncov.com/2007/10/30/people-who-like-meebo-don-t-recognize-this-girl
======
jkush
God, his writing style is beyond grating.

~~~
igexome
It's not meant to be 'easy reading' - its like a new-age fuckedcompany.com
that is gaining more traction in the bay area. His blog (as he freely admits)
is just drawing attention to him and the start-up he is working on. Any PR is
good PR, right?

~~~
alaskamiller
I've been talking to him and reading his blog since earlier this year and I
still don't know what his startup is.

~~~
corentin
persai.com

edit: oh, you mean what _do_ persai do? I think it's some kind of
"intelligence" application to notify you of stuff you're interested it.

~~~
alaskamiller
i think he's sincere in saying he doesn't quite care about the relationship
between uncov and persai. he just hates the stupid quakery we have here in
silicon valley. it resonates quite well sometimes, there are indeed some
really really really stupid things that get pitched and funded here.

